# bowhunting antelope



## bclark215 (Sep 28, 2013)

I live in the Texas panhandle and I have an antelope permit for this year. I was wanting to bowhunt however there is not realy any waterholes on the land. I have heard of people stalking up to them while walking behind a large cow cutout. There are cattle on and around the land. Has anyone tried this or know if it will possibly work? If anyone knows another way to bowhunt antelope I would realy appreciate any advice.


----------

